# Spheros 14000FA - review



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am way too unco to do this wiki stuff so hopefully one of the smart fellas can transfer it.

About 4 months ago I bought my first Shimano Spheros 14000FA for chasing big pelagics off the yak and a mates stink boat. This reel is always loaded with 50lb braid and more often than not, sits on close to full drag when locked up on a fish.

From the very first fish, I knew this reel was special. The first proper run I ever had was a marlin that tail danced in front of me during a double hookup. It threw the hook but who cares. This has hooked marlin, wahoo, cobes, big kings, tuna and sharks and only ever get rinsed off.

Up this way, fishing reels get a hammering and on the yak they also get saltwater immersion. With the fish up here a crap reel will never go the distance.

As soon as the reel arrived I did the $39 drag upgrade through Dumphy Sports. This is 3 x carbon fibre washers that replace the cotton fibre drag washers and a 2808 bearing that replaces a handle bushing. The install is fiddly but really simple once you've done it. (Call Dumphy service department with your assembly questions or wait a few months till I post a step by step guide) Apparently it increases the drag pressure to 13kg but I think it makes it more like 20kg. The handle bearing also makes winding big fish heaps smoother.

At the time of upgrading I fully went nuts on ther Inox grease all over and around the mechanicals to deal with salt water immersion.

So, here we are four months on and today I just did the first full service. A bit of salt got into the drag assembly but not enough to cause problems. This was all wiped away, heavily relubed and reassembled.

When I opened the drive assembly, one thing became clear - NO salt entered the assembly or if it did, the heavy lube job and waterproof rubber seals protected it.

I have a rockfishing mate with a 14000FA and his bail arm is stuffed. Maybe if he lubed it regularly, and gave it a rinse after every trip, it would be OK.

In terms of fighting fish, the biggest capacity Spheros is a brilliant $230 saltwater spin reel. Tough, smooth and built properly. Heaps better than the Stradic and its cheaper.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

I all so have one and it is a top reel payed less then that  
mark


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Are they better than Shinamo baitrunners (BB4500)?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

most impressed with your report there Dan

...i have no doubt it will(should) get picked up in Wiki...and if i was catching marlin i'd 'sure as sht' be buying 1 now 8)


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I also have a couple of Spheros 14000FA reels and I used them for rock and beach to replace Penn Spinfishers I have found them to be an exceptional reel I also enquired about the drag upgrade but was informed that it wasnt worth it (local tackle shop owner and jigging enthusiast) but when the intial washers wears out I may consider it then. I have caught everything from XOS Tailor to Tuna, Jew and Sharks it handles the lot easily, I cast heavy slugs with it for hours without it missing a beat.
I got mine off ebay out of the USA for well under $200 landed price. Ilike to think of it as a poor mans stella and with the drag and washer upgrade it would be pretty close.
Completely different reel to the Bait Runner so it would be hard to compare.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top report Dan. You really know your stuff.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

good review.


----------

